# Is this a good sign?



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

i have 4 azureus, they have been constantly laying eggs for the past 6 months. I noticed in all of the clutchs up untill now one egg if any survived in to even deveoping into a tadpole. A lot of the tadpoles died as well if they even ever hatched. Well in the last 2 weeks my frogs laid 3 clutches, it used to be an every thursday thing now its random. Well 2 of the clutches (5 eggs and 4 eggs) have started developing and i have not yet lost one egg! ***knock on wood!*** 
Dose this mean that I might have better luck with them surviving?
Hopefully these guys wont have SLS. All my sucessful froglets had it excpt for 2... from the first and second clutch they have ever laid!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

It sounds like they may be getting the hang of it.

I'm going through the same thing with my trio of SI's. I was getting a clutch once a week with most eggs going bad. I've gotten four tadpoles which lived for a week. Then I got a new clutch three days ago. This one looks different, the eggs seem bigger and more robust.

I've got my fingers crossed and I'll keep them crossed for you too. Good luck!

Deb


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome! Good luck to you too!!!!! Whats an SI? Got a picture?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Oops, sorry, that was the shortened version.

That would be an E. anthonyi - Santa Isabel morph.

Here's the link to the care sheet with pictures.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ca...dobates-tricolor-e-anthonyi-intermediate.html

Deb


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

In my personal experience, it took my Azureus 13 clutches to produce froglets, then i had to deal w/ SLS. Slow process for me...
Good luck !


----------

